# CW9 Mags



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Will the 7 rd. mag for the K9 fit the CW9?


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes,I had a Cw9 and bought an extra mag for it ,when i sold it I kept the mag and now have a K9 that I use the mag in.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

yes, any 9mm Kahr mag will fit any 9mm Kahr, so long as the handle is not too long for the mag. For example a mag for a mk9 or pm9 will not fit a p9 or k9, but the p9 or k9 will fit the pm9 or mk9


----------

